# Lesner - Someone Is Going To get Hurt



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

Listen guys, you guys have got to put the word out that fishing from the beach at Lesner doesn't give you the right to target boats coming in from the bay with lead. Someone is going to get hurt soon if this continues. A passenger on my boat was nearly hit in the head Friday night. Next time my boat gets hit I'm beaching it and someones head is going to be ripped off. Not saying anyone here is the culprit but sure would appreciate it if you guys here could put the word out that the guys doing this are playing a dangerous game.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Where is this happening? In the channel as you exit Crab Creek or out in the basin?

If any of you reading this are behind it, keep it up and they'll ban fishing from the shore.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Rob, you have every right to be mad and upset as I am sure everyone one of us would be and yes I know we talk alot about slinging lead at boats when they are to close to the piers and such but the best thing for you to do is call the police and file a complaint because it is a serious crime to throw anything at a boat or a car with people in it.

As much we we may not like boats crowding fishing spots no one has a right to put someone else's life in danger for any reason.


----------



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

Friday night we were coming in from the bay and turning towards Long Creek, in the basin. We were nowhere near shore.

The first one landed about 5' in front of the boat. 10 seconds later the next one landed in the boat and barely missed my buddies head.

I decided not to make a big deal about then because there were alot of people on the beach and I had no way of proving who did it. Next time I won't be so nice about it.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Rob,
Don't hesitate to call the police and report something like that. It's a felony and, as you said, darn dangerous [say deadly].
Shooter's right about some [I repeat SOME]boaters that are either stupid, drunk or just plane mean.

Here's two ways to deal with this situation:
1. § 18.2-154. Shooting at or throwing missiles, etc., at train, car, vessel, etc.; penalty. 

_Any person who maliciously shoots at, or maliciously throws any missile at or against, any train or cars on any railroad or other transportation company or any vessel or other watercraft, or any motor vehicle or other vehicles when occupied by one or more persons, whereby the life of any person on such train, car, vessel, or other watercraft, or in such motor vehicle or other vehicle, may be put in peril, is guilty of a Class 4 felony. In the event of the death of any such person, resulting from such malicious shooting or throwing, the person so offending is guilty of murder in the second degree. However, if the homicide is willful, deliberate and premeditated, he is guilty of murder in the first degree. _


_2. § 29.1-738. Operating boat or manipulating water skis, etc., in reckless manner or while intoxicated, etc. 

A. No person shall operate any motorboat or vessel, or manipulate any skis, surfboard, or similar device, or engage in any spearfishing while skin diving or scuba diving in a reckless manner so as to endanger the life, limb, or property of any person.
§ 29.1-738. Operating boat or manipulating water skis, etc., in reckless manner or while intoxicated, etc. 
A. No person shall operate any motorboat or vessel, or manipulate any skis, surfboard, or similar device, or engage in any spearfishing while skin diving or scuba diving in a reckless manner so as to endanger the life, limb, or property of any person. 


§ 29.1-738. Operating boat or manipulating water skis, etc., in reckless manner or while intoxicated, etc. 

A. No person shall operate any motorboat or vessel, or manipulate any skis, surfboard, or similar device, or engage in any spearfishing while skin diving or scuba diving in a reckless manner so as to endanger the life, limb, or property of any person. 
Violation of this section constitutes a class 1 misdemeanor. _{Emphasis added}

Folks, It ain't no joke!!! It's against the law to do these things!

These are charges you can place or make a police report on. Get a boat number or a license plate number along with any kind of description and report it!


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*Omg*

ROB,

I WOULD BE EVEN MORE MAD THAN ANYTHING if that were to happen to me... dude... sorry about your little somewhat of an "altercation" but man i will get the word out... On the pier is THE SAME story... but for someone going through the channel and trying to go back in and lead be thrown at him is TOTALLY UNCALLED FOR !!! i am as mad as you ROB again sorry for this... i will get the word out and hope to see you on the water... you need help kickin some BUTT "I AM THERE MAN!!!" till then FISH ON!!!!


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Advisor said:


> Rob,
> Don't hesitate to call the police and report something like that. It's a felony and, as you said, darn dangerous [say deadly].
> Shooter's right about some [I repeat SOME]boaters that are either stupid, drunk or just plane mean.
> 
> ...


its also a misdemeanor to interferre with saltwater fishing in the state of VA...so actually if he was simply casting, you were both breaking laws


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

The other night me and another guy were out at the bridge in our kayaks and on the way in one guy yelled at me from the ramp side that I was crossing his line. My friend behind me got fouled in the guy's line when he casted it in front of him. He could have been hit. We were in the channel. People fishing from the shore on that side need to realize that the channel runs right along the beach and that is the only way to get into the ramp. Even a kayak can't cross the bar at low tide. My advice is fish close to the bridge or on the outside. Anyone who tosses lead or anything else at a boater for any reason is headed for trouble. Just don't do it.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

ASK4Fish said:


> its also a misdemeanor to interferre with saltwater fishing in the state of VA...so actually if he was simply casting, you were both breaking laws



I think you need to read the VA Beach law it is very simple. A boat traveling through is protected. But they are not allowed to fish there(or Rudee) but again while passing through it is their channel.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

rnhhdedflip 
only throw lead at boats near piers. I'm sorry but I think this is wrong too! you are still saying that your willing to injure/kill someone for getting close to your pin rigs? what is your total loss in tackle $20, thats worth a felony and possibly hurting someone. image a dad who is a total jerk takes his kid or wife out fishing and gets close to a pier and someone throws a sinker and hits the wife or kid, thats totally messed up.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*Rob*

I know exactly what you are talking about.
Being a surf fisherman and a boat fisherman I always give the guys on the beach or shore the room they need while I am fishing any of the local inlets. BUT when it is time to go back in, the channels go very close to shore and i have lead land all around my boat I let that slide figureing it is just ignorant A*#holes but if one did land in my boat they better cut the line before I follow it to shore because I can beach the skiff ANYWHERE. alot of the time I have my 4 year old with me. Hurt my son and they are gonna be the ones who need the cops.
If I am out of the way of everyone and someone is intentianally throwing baits my way, on goes the sting silver and I will grab there baits and cut them off until their out of line or get the point.
Some people are just A%#HOLES
MATT


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

at lesner boats have the pass...wait until they go by...you lose what?...1min of fishing...i will even reel in so they won't get in my line...have had a few come flying in and get me...i just give them the line...and hope they have fun getting it off their prop...


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Wrong*



rndhededflip said:


> ROB,
> 
> On the pier is a different story... boats get near the pier less than 300 feet will get lead slung in to their boats... but that is just because we got PIN RIGS out and anchor lines and all kinds of crazy PIER AND SURF fishing techniques that can either be disturbed or cut by a boat passing by...






You need to edit and rethink the pin rig I AM GODD fishin BRO. No mater when where pin rig bottom rig or anything else dontt throw lead unless you wann get really cose to bubba or eat through a straw

This i see at lesner some not alot really not alot ! i been spooled because someone was way to close to shore but i still didnt throw lead or confront at the ramp, tho easily done  its his prop and my power pro let him have it. Im not gonna aplogize tho for any surffisherman being an azz cause one goes hand in hand many jerks on a boat and many jerks from shore..


Next time beach the boat and confront or whoop ass. If i was on shore i would take your side if it wasnt instigated......... i have seen many a boater instigate a lead bashing nnot to say you did but the last guy might have. Still thats wrong!

you wont get any thing otta these tight lips tho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! '
Most dont even report 


IM A PIN RIGGER ILL KICK YOUR AZZ? 

WTF


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Just wish the boaters would respect the pier and shore guys and the pier and shore guys respect the boaters. Hell we all have a common goal ...catching fish. I will say this guys if/wen I am at Lesner and if I see a shore fisherman throwing at a boat intentionally the boater wont have to worry because I will make thecall myself. It is wrong and dangerious.

But this is nothing new this thread rears its ugly head every year just like the shore fishermen vs thoose wadding and the bait fishermen vs the guys throwing artificials.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> Just wish the boaters would respect the pier and shore guys and the pier and shore guys respect the boaters. Hell we all have a common goal ...catching fish. I will say this guys if/wen I am at Lesner and if I see a shore fisherman throwing at a boat intentionally the boater wont have to worry because I will make thecall myself. It is wrong and dangerious.
> 
> But this is nothing new this thread rears its ugly head every year just like the shore fishermen vs thoose wadding and the bait fishermen vs the guys throwing artificials.


Well said Ken!


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll add my two cents. Throwing lead, as you all have stated, is dangerous. No doubt, if that hits someone in the head its an instant skull fracture with high probability of a fatality. That being said, we yak fisherman, shore waders, and boaters...all never know who is at the receiving end of a crazy cast. People should know that throwing lead (missiles) can be grounds for receiving lead from a 9mm. We never know who is at the other end. That being said, if I had a boat (i don't), and I was out with my family and someone cast one at me and put my family in danger...I would definately hookem up with a major bumpy ride before I put him in silver bracelets. It's just not worth it.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

I agree with all of the above. The channle is for the boats to get in and out of the inlets. But why and the hell do the boats have to get so dam close to the pier when they have all that dam open ocean. I don't throw any lead at boats because I dont think being behind bars is cool. But some guys don't give a dam and really like slinging 8oz at the boats getting to close to the pier.
I'm sure one of these days someone will kill a boater for getting to close to a pier and it's going to be a sad day. The sick thing about it is that the boater will say it always happens when he gets near the pier and he didn't have the common sense to stay away. Both the boater and the pier fisherman......... dumb @sses.
Just give each other space, problem solved.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

ASK4Fish said:


> its also a misdemeanor to interferre with saltwater fishing in the state of VA...


where did you get that?


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I hear this much too often. Shore fishermen hate waders, waders hate kayakers, kayakers hate boaters, boaters hate commercials and back down the line. There's room for all of us. Slinging lead at a boat, kayak or wader is just asking for trouble but I've seen it done way too often.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

§ 28.2-903.1. Impeding lawful fishing in tidal waters; penalty.

A. It is unlawful for any person to willfully and intentionally impede the lawful fishing of any species of fish or shellfish. "Fishing" means those activities defined in § 28.2-100 as "fishing," "fisheries" or "to fish."

B. Notwithstanding any other provision of law, any person convicted of a violation of this section shall be guilty of a Class 3 misdemeanor.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Can't we all just get along?  

Walt


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*hmmmm*

let me state this yet again... FIRST of all... i have ran in to not 1 but 2 occasions where my pin rig has been cut of by a BOAT the first time in 96 and then i chased his BEEHIND down to rudee cause i saw him going there, confronted him about it because he broke my rod and ended up in a not so kind way... (fist fight) and NO i did not loose... no one was arrested either... next was in 97 when i was fishing at the VA BEACH Fishing Pier... had my PIN RIG out and goddness low and behold a JET SKIER PASSES no more than 10-15feet away from the edge of the pier!!! WHAT IS THAT!!!??? anyways... he caught my anchor line and my line starts to go... WHEN he was about 100 yds out and somehow i felt this coming... i was about to cut my line when my rod snapped right in half(cheap anchor rod) and all i heard was "OOOWWW!!!!!"  i looked out and the jet skier stopped and all i saw was him rubbing his chest... he came back around to the pier and started to curse me out and i continued to laugh at him... he told me to meet him down at rudee and so i did... where the rental jets are... this dude said that he was gonna SUE ME!!??? i was like what?? wait. hold up... i went and got the manager of the rental place and NOT ONLY did he get fined by the rental company for the boat insurance and endagering their equipment but a cop pulled up because of all this and he had TO PAY ME FOR MY ROD THAT HE BROKE!!! hahaha... moral of this story is YES WHEN I was younger i used to sling lead in to boats if they got to close because of this reason... but when i finally realized what i was doing and started a famly of my own... of course gentleman that is too shallow sometimes and only reads the cover of a BOOK!!! I STOPPED!!! we were all young and stupid... look at all the young kids on the planks now... slinging lead at any damn thing not to mention surfers at the va beach pier... i believe you all took me the wrong way... but believe me you when i see kids on the planks slinging lead i am the first one to tell them... PUT BAIT ON IT!! no just kidding.. i tell them to stop and think... thats all... come on people... matter fact let me go edit my other post... since you all wanna throw a stink about it... 

FISH ON!! 
gerald


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Gentlemen, Fellow fishermen and women,
*STOP!*​Enough already! This debate comes up every spring and and all summer long. Lets drop it here and now and get back to fishing and catching.
Gerald, No one was jumping on you specifically and you did a great job explaining your previous remark. Younger fishermen sometimes do not think of the consequences.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

bottom line guys is jsut dont chuck lead around i dont need the job security that bad there is enough stupid people out there to keep me busy on teh ambulance


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Advisor said:


> Gentlemen, Fellow fishermen and women,
> *STOP!*​Enough already! This debate comes up every spring and and all summer long. Lets drop it here and now and get back to fishing and catching.


Well if a Boater would respect the 300 foot signs that is posted on the pier instead of cuttin close to get around it faster and buzzin by and stiring up the water where a cobe may be looking fer food but just had a prop run up its a$$ ,,, us taking the risk of losing our rigs we pay fer them just like anyone else when there is plenty of room to there other side,,,, we have 300 feet a boater has miles ,, now i do both fishing and i respect all areas hell i dont even get close to a pier when im on a boat just for the respect of what lil space they have up there and the dummys there crossing lines,,,, think about it if ya get hit your too close ,, and a smart person wouldnt take there family and friends where like anywhere ex. Like a driving range and go out in the field where all the balls are flying,,, so why get close to a pier that has lead flying ,,,, bottom line if a boater get close enough to get hit ( to a PIER not lesner or rudee or places like that) well he will proply get hit by someone ,,, 


and on lesner and rudee there is no room there so why even get on that subject,,,, if ya passing by ya have no choice ill wait give the arm a lil rest time


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

lynnpier06 said:


> where did you get that?


i was told by pier management at lynnhaven that it was...that is why there is the 300ft restriction etc...


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm getting my popcorn...... This could be a double feature...


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

http://municode.com/resources/gateway.asp?pid=10122&sid=46 

Sec. 6-28. Fishing rules for Lynnhaven and Rudee Inlets. 
(a) It shall be unlawful for any person to obstruct the passage of any boat, jet-ski, surfboard or vessel of any type in the waters of either Lynnhaven Inlet and its connecting tributaries or Rudee Inlet and its connecting tributaries by the placing of fishing nets or fishing lines in the path of said boat, jet-ski, surfboard or vessel. 
(b) Should any of the above-mentioned vessels approach fishing net or line, that net or line shall be retrieved without delay to allow unobstructed passage of the boat, jet-ski, surfboard or vessel. 
(c) It shall also be unlawful to cast a fishing net or line within fifty (50) feet of any passing boat, jet-ski, surfboard, or vessel, while that boat, jet ski, surfboard or vessel is in the waters of either Lynnhaven Inlet and its connecting tributaries or Rudee Inlet and its connecting tributaries. 
(d) A violation of this section shall constitute a Class 3 misdemeanor. 
(Ord. No. 1386, 7-11-83)


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Althoug I agree that it would be perfectly reasonable to have a law that says that it illegal to operate a motor vessel within 300 feet of a commercial fishing pier. There is no law or regulation on the books that mandates such. 

Besides that there are a number of piers where that would not be practical. For instance isn't the JRB fishing pier less than 100 yards from the entrance channel to Huntington park (at least it is close to that distance) Also there is a fishing pier at two boat ramps that I am aware of. Jones Creek in Isle of Wright and Smith point landing in York County. 

Any sign saying to stay back was put up by the managment of the pier without any regulation or law to back them up.

Oh and I agree that folks along the shore in Lynhaven need to learn to behave. VB council has already indicted who they side with on this issue. If they are not careful no one will be allowed to fish from the shore near the bridge.

Tom


----------



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

Sorry everyone, I didn't mean to start a major debate on the board. I was mearly pointing out what happened to me with the hopes that some of you on the board could help to get the word out to the shore guys at Lesner that throwing lead at boats in the marked channel needs to stop.

Trust me I know the frustration that many of you go through when fishing Lesner. I cut my teeth there on the beach as a youngin, fishing those waters 2 - 3 times a week for many years as a teenager. When I'm going into Crab Creek I always swing as far away from the beach as I can before heading into the marked channel that is close to shore. In this instance I wasn't heading that way, we came under the bridge and were making a hard left turn towards Long Creek (Bubbas) when this happened. What happened was completly uncalled for as we were heading away from the beach fishermen not towards them.

Please let this thread die and lets get the word out to those that are ignorant that these type of actions need to stop now before someone really does get hurt. Thanks for your help.


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*spoke to VM Police last night*

aiight guys... i spoke to the Virginia Marine Police alst night when he went up to the T at OVP. asked him the question about the rules and regs on boating and pier. and this is what he said : 
"OVP has no regs on distance a boat can come in... UNLESS a PIER like the OCEANFRONT has a SIGN that has been issued by the city, Coast Guard, or the Va Marine police then a boat can come as close to the pier as they want... BUT!!! there is a law that states that it is ILLEGAL in virginia to DISTURB someones fishing!!! you can not run your craft acroos line just cause you feel like doing so... BUT at the same rate... can not sling lead in to a boat because your line has been cut!! IT IS ASSAULT!!!" stated by the man in uniform... this should be it.. guys stop all this.. its getting silly... no violence... if you dont respect the person FINE... BUT RESPECT THE FISHING!!!

your fishing buddy,
gerald...


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

This is All Andy's fault some how. I don't know but it is....I'm sure he has something to do w/ it .......lol


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

That is a cool like for searching the VB city code. 

I did a search on "fishing" 

Here is the city code section that MIGHT allow them to do this. However, I do not think that there is enabling state code that permits this in salt water (when you are in a boat).

Sec. 6-24. Authority of city manager to prohibit fishing and crabbing.
The city manager is authorized to prohibit fishing or crabbing in such areas shall be marked with appropriate markers and it shall be unlawful for any person to fish or crab in any area so marked.


Furthermore, this city code section does not say that he can prohibit them to take a boat in close to a pier just where you can fish.

But then again neither do they have the legal authority to prohibit shark fishing from a boat within 500 yards of shore, but they have a regulation for that to.

The next time you speak to that cop ask him which state law or city code section you would be breaking if you got to close to a pier. 

Tom


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*cool..*

no sweat i shall ask again... but yeah... its all about DISTURBING EACH OTHERS FISHING LAW... you can't do it... its against the law...

FISH ON!!!

gerald...


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

You mean this law.

§ 28.2-903.1. Impeding lawful fishing in tidal waters; penalty.

A. It is unlawful for any person to willfully and intentionally impede the lawful fishing of any species of fish or shellfish. "Fishing" means those activities defined in § 28.2-100 as "fishing," "fisheries" or "to fish."

B. Notwithstanding any other provision of law, any person convicted of a violation of this section shall be guilty of a Class 3 misdemeanor. 

It make no mention of signs as a requirment for enforcement. 

Let me give you an example That pier has a sign. It has a few people fishing on the West side of the pier and no one on the East side. Whose fishing is being impeded if a boat comes up to the east side of the pier? 

Tom


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Ahh, good old Commonwealth with all of those crazy laws. And so many of them...

I wonder when pier managment is going to drop some buoys off to tell you where the 300 feet "zone" is so you can be sure if they are intruding in that area. 300 feet doesn't look that far out when you're 25 feet off of the water.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Default! lol*



rndhededflip said:


> aiight guys... i spoke to the Virginia Marine Police alst night when he went up to the T at OVP. asked him the question about the rules and regs on boating and pier. and this is what he said :
> "OVP has no regs on distance a boat can come in... UNLESS a PIER like the OCEANFRONT has a SIGN that has been issued by the city, Coast Guard, or the Va Marine police then a boat can come as close to the pier as they want... BUT!!! there is a law that states that it is ILLEGAL in virginia to DISTURB someones fishing!!! you can not run your craft acroos line just cause you feel like doing so... BUT at the same rate... can not sling lead in to a boat because your line has been cut!! IT IS ASSAULT!!!" stated by the man in uniform... this should be it.. guys stop all this.. its getting silly... no violence... if you dont respect the person FINE... BUT RESPECT THE FISHING!!!
> 
> your fishing buddy,
> gerald...




Both are fishing lmmfao!


So how bout a report! 


what did ya see Gerald?


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

johnnyleo11 said:


> I wonder when pier managment is going to drop some buoys off to tell you where the 300 feet "zone" is so you can be sure if they are intruding in that area. 300 feet doesn't look that far out when you're 25 feet off of the water.



Great just another thing like the crab pots to get snagged up when Mr Brown takes off. Plus im pretty sure i can cast a lil further than 300 feet.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Everyone is so worried about laws that they've forgotten basic courtesy.

If you're in a boat, stay away from the guys on the shore and the piers. If they can cast and hit you, you're too close.

And for the guys on the shore, don't cast at the guys in the boats.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Well said Flea. Now lock this thread so we can all get onto fishing.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

What would Chuck Norris do?????


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Mrs.Fishbones said:


> What would Chuck Norris do?????



He would pick up a rod and roundhouse kick them to the head,, then roundhouse kick the boat to Alaska


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*every one posted. why not*

personally i think and know that the guys coming into the inlets dont have much room to pass through so for peats sake yeild the thhe damn right of way even if the fish are everywhere they arent doing any harm they are coming in from a day of fishing however on the same token they shouldnt flyin through full throttle and not give us anytime to move our stuff or anchor just outside the lightpole at lesner they are wrong for obstructing our fishing and were wrong for casting at in this we will lose in court because these arseholes have more rights and our crime is more serious.however on the piers we have limited they have the whole gosh darned bay and atlantic ocean to fish.so to me i say bait up and cast because in that situation you are trying to fish and if you hit the boat one they are entirely to close and wanna die and 2 they are obstructing our fishing


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Ken*



RedskinFan228 said:


> Just wish the boaters would respect the pier and shore guys and the pier and shore guys respect the boaters. Hell we all have a common goal ...catching fish. I will say this guys if/wen I am at Lesner and if I see a shore fisherman throwing at a boat intentionally the boater wont have to worry because I will make thecall myself. It is wrong and dangerious.
> 
> But this is nothing new this thread rears its ugly head every year just like the shore fishermen vs thoose wadding and the bait fishermen vs the guys throwing artificials.


THAT WAS WELL PUT


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Dang guys! Down here in FL the crazy, old, drunk fisherman just cast sinkers at surfers, not boats


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Dang guys! Down here in FL the crazy, old, drunk fisherman just cast sinkers at surfers, not boats


oh we get that also just not as much ,,, really just at Sandbridge and maybe the 17th street pier


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

sand flea said:


> Everyone is so worried about laws that they've forgotten basic courtesy.
> 
> If you're in a boat, stay away from the guys on the shore and the piers. If they can cast and hit you, you're too close.
> 
> And for the guys on the shore, don't cast at the guys in the boats.


issue closed now lets go fishing and stop beating this dead hores


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

*Live Report Seagull Pier!!! 6-20-06*

opps


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i have now talked to somebody on the beach as well of the boat in question, the boat was in the middle of the channel and had theright of way the beach guys claimed to be throwing stingsilvers and that it was an accident aand the person on the boat couldn't confirm or deney this bvut which ever it is it needs to stop and we all just need to get along


----------

